# Headlight lens refresh



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Hi, my headlight lenses are looking a little foggy. Specially at the top where the turn signal is located. Anyone have any recommendations on giving them a refresh?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve tried turtle wax https://edwinmb.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/turtle_wax.jpg
First months were good ,now headlights are the same.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know the look. What is surprising is how clear the side lights are still. Wish they had used the same plastic for the headlights. The kits all seem to have limitations, so I am going to try the following whenever I get around to it





You can get the clear coat for plastic he uses at Cdn Tire.
Rust-Oleum Painter's Touch 2X Gloss Spray Pai | Canadian Tire

Otherwise a little wax and buff helps. Good luck. Body shops will do it as well.


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

Used sand paper, 800, 1000, 2000, 3000, 6000, 3M scratch remover and wax.
This stuff works for every plastic screen.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Tried a headlight compound and a buffer. This is the result.







before on the left,after on the right

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Otomodo, your Exxie is so clean! Mine is awful right now, so many little bugs still out there...my headlights are dull, too. I tried a toothpaste suggestion I read about, but it didn't last long, haha!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

molly said:


> Otomodo, your Exxie is so clean! Mine is awful right now, so many little bugs still out there...my headlights are dull, too. I tried a toothpaste suggestion I read about, but it didn't last long, haha!


Thank you.
It used to be like that,now i m waiting for winter to get it on the streets again.
We bought a lexus ct200h and i m selling my 07 civic coupe. If the honda is not sold before winter,the exxy will be back on the road this winter.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## saweetlou (Jan 7, 2016)

BUG SPRAY.....
I didn't believe it myself but I found a can of OFF in my garage, sprayed it on, wiped it off and couldn't believe the results. I read it it somewhere that it has to have Deet in it to work which off does. I dont know how long it will last but right now my lights look new.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

saweetlou said:


> BUG SPRAY.....
> I didn't believe it myself but I found a can of OFF in my garage, sprayed it on, wiped it off and couldn't believe the results. I read it it somewhere that it has to have Deet in it to work which off does. I dont know how long it will last but right now my lights look new.


Interesting! Trying this tonight!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I was at Crappy Tire today and noticed a couple of kits. One by Meguiars, which is supposed to be a good line of products... They all seem to use some sort of sandpapers, followed by a spray sealant. Mine are awful looking, so I guess I will try one and get back to you later!! Of course, if anyone has already tried one, let us know!!


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

Theres so many different ways to do it! Does the toothpaste trick work with the yellowing of headlights?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

NeedyNismo said:


> Theres so many different ways to do it! Does the toothpaste trick work with the yellowing of headlights?


Meh. It looked better for a short time. I wouldn't do it again!


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

molly said:


> Meh. It looked better for a short time. I wouldn't do it again!


Which do you recommend doing then?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know yet. As I mentioned above, I am going to try one of those kits, and will report back.


----------



## NeedyNismo (Oct 7, 2016)

molly said:


> I don't know yet. As I mentioned above, I am going to try one of those kits, and will report back.


Awesome! Lmk cause I wanna try one of those solutions too I just dont know which one to try haha


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Basically you need to remove the top damaged oxidized layer of plastic by wet sanding with progressively finer grit and then apply a sealant that is safe for plastic. It will be easier to do with the headlights removed.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*What about just buying all new headlights???*

So, I was at one of my two favorite mechanics yesterday getting an oil change and was chatting about my headlights. He advised me not to bother with a kit, as they can only do so much, and do not address the yellowing plastic which is caused by the bulbs' heat. He had three kits there that he had tried on his wife's 2006 Toyota, to no avail. So he bought her some after-market headlight assemblies from Napa and said it was amazing how much better she can see now. So, where else would be a good place to buy some? If I keep driving this little bus, it may be worth the upgrade as I really dislike night driving anyway... I could see what the used Nissan guys in Lethbridge have, but they would be possibly no better. I did replace the bulbs not long after I bought it with some supposedly really bright ones but they made almost no difference, no doubt because of the dull, yellowed plastic. 
As usual, thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
If heat from the bulb caused hazing and yellowing, the issue would be on the inside of the plastic lens. Its not. The issue is that over time a combo of sunlight and being pummeled by fine grit, the exterior of the lens suffers oxydisation and yellows. Its actually most noticeable on the top of the headlights that gets the most exposure. The issue with the all in one kits is that its all in the preparation and that only one coat of sealant will in its turn wear off and its possible the headlight will be worse than before.
To buy new ones will be pricey and possibly dealer only here in Canada. I have seen them on ebay but usually for the euro version with a blue light in it. ( It may be just a bulb, as ours have an orange light). Frankly I would try and clean them as per the video I posted before shelling out the bucks for new ones. 

If you do want to see better, maybe you should try a stronger bulb. I know you bought some but I bet they are the same or lower wattage than what came with the X originally. With bulbs the higher the wattage, the greater the light output.

I installed so called off road bulbs in mine a couple of months ago and they improved night vision without a doubt. 
More Information for PHILIPS 9003
4.21 each at Rock Auto and they are 67/60 w vs the more usual 60/55. 
Good wiper blades also make a difference. If you need them there is a great clearance sale for them on right now for winter ones.


----------



## soarwitheagles777 (Dec 27, 2009)

*3m worked miracles for us for 10+ years*

My 2003 Nissan Frontier headlamp lenses started going dull after some years. The most dangerous part of this challenge was that my headlights were no longer providing adequate and safe light levels on the road for us at night. We struggled seeing the road at night and that was a receipe for a disaster.

I saw the 3m headlight restore kit on sale at Amazon for $7. I thought I would give it a try.

This kit totally blew me away. I am not joking, it made our super dull and scratched headlight lenses look like showroom quality. But it did take a lot of work [2+ hours] and you have to be careful to tape around the headlamp so you do not scratch your paint.

Our 2003 Nissan Frontier is now over 13 years old. We have had to restore the headlight lens now twice in 13 years, and it will probably need it again next year.

No joke, *if you follow the instructions and do it right, the lenses appear to be brand new. Just be patient and do it right.*

Walmart sells the kit for $16. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3M-Headlight-Restoration-Kit/13023890

You need a good drill motor to get the job done. I have used a battery operated Dewalt or Rigid drill motor, but a drill motor with a a power cord would probably work best because you need to spin/turn the rubber plate with the sandpaper and rubbing compound for a couple of hours to do it right.

Hope this helps!

Soar


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> If you do want to see better, maybe you should try a stronger bulb. I know you bought some but I bet they are the same or lower wattage than what came with the X originally. With bulbs the higher the wattage, the greater the light output.
> 
> I installed so called off road bulbs in mine a couple of months ago and they improved night vision without a doubt.
> More Information for PHILIPS 9003
> 4.21 each at Rock Auto and they are 67/60 w vs the more usual 60/55.


I found a receipt for some headlight bulbs bought from a local parts guy whose prices were what I thought not bad, but it appears they might be! I paid just over $70.00 for the pair...:crying:

https://www.amazon.ca/GE-NIGHTHAWK-9003-Halogen-Replacement/dp/B00GZHC0JG



soarwitheagles777 said:


> I saw the 3m headlight restore kit on sale at Amazon for $7. I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> This kit totally blew me away. I am not joking, it made our super dull and scratched headlight lenses look like showroom quality. But it did take a lot of work [2+ hours] and you have to be careful to tape around the headlamp so you do not scratch your paint.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Soar. That does sound like a long time!  But worth checking into! I wonder about the funny bumps on top of the X-Trail headlight though; may be hard to sand that and that is where it is the yellowest!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
Here is a good read for you
Xenon and HID and Plasma bulbs - the truth | eBay

but here are some highlights-- pun intended

"These "Xenon" bulbs just have a bluish layer added to a regular halogen bulb's glass, filtering out the yellowish rays and making the light whiter. The problem here is, because its filtering out some of the light, the amount of light projected onto the road is decreased significantly. 
So how can they be advertised as "Brighter" and "greater visibility"? Simple, because "brighter" is ambiguous and subjective, just like "louder" or "better". "greater visibility" is pretty much a lie no matter how its sliced, but its also subjective. Pure white light does have the advantage of improving contrast and, given the same light output, will improve visibility in clear conditions. The problem is that the bulbs with coating on them have a heavily reduced light output. I can guarantee that using a "Xenon" bulb will NOT make you see better, 
Another problem with the bluish color of the light is that it scatters more readily in poor visibility conditions. This is why some cars have (or used to have) yellow fog lights - the yellow is better illuminating through bad weather. "

Sound familiar to your experience? At least they don't last long... Get the ones I suggested off rock auto or anything with a clear bulb and it will be way better for the conditions you face.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't get why the ones I bought cost so much. I bought these about a year and a half ago. Why do all these bulbs have coated ends on them anyway, like blue or black? I might get some but if you look up Phillips 9003, on Amazon.ca for example, there are quite a few to choose from!

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=automotive&field-keywords=Phillips+9003


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pure marketing and because it costs them more to make perversely enough. Think fashion. They are meant to mimic real xenon sytems. 
What I am telling you is go for standard oe type bulbs
https://www.amazon.ca/Philips-9003B...&qid=1477783121&sr=1-14&keywords=philips+9003

The ones on rock auto are the exact same, but a bit stronger wattage 67/60 and will be a bit brighter. Either way much less expensive than what you and many get sucked into.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For kicks have been looking at those Phillips listings. Found it interesting that their Vision and Vision Plus line are 67/60w. Also found this set of standard ones

https://www.amazon.ca/Philips-9003B1-Standard-Halogen-Headlight/dp/B01CQAU2I6/ref=dp_ob_title_auto

These are the same as the ones from Rock Auto with 67/60 w. Anyway I am not trying to shill for them, but I prefer to support them rather than Amazon if given the choice. In this case they will be cheaper even with delivery from RockAuto. Besides that I know the bulbs from RA are good, having installed them in mine 2 months ago. I can really notice the difference on an unlit road.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I just looked at the Phillips website and their specs say 60/55 for all their bulbs... I want the ones you have, the off road ones: 9003HB2 H4, which you also talked about in another thread. These are not as easy to find! I can't find them on Rock Auto either. 
I do virtually all of my night driving in the country on unlit roads, with wildlife often running around, so I want the best light possible! 
I probably should buy something soon as mine have been in there for awhile now. I plan to do my headlight restoring this week, if the weather is good. I'll try that kit mentioned by Soar...


I find ones that are called X-Treme Vision, when googling the model number. Maybe they changed the name? Here is a place that comes up a lot. Good prices...

http://www.powerbulbs.com/ca/product/philips-xtreme-vision-130-h4-twin


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
Both links I put up for the Phillips bulbs are good. But for the sake of ease

More Information for PHILIPS 9003

Look at the second image for them by clicking the arrow top corner of picure. You will see the specs. Just click add to cart. When you go to your cart just change the order to 2 of them.
Cost with reg shipping will be under 20 cdn and I guarantee you will see better ;-)

As for Phillips catalog its probably North American--these I bought and am suggesting to you are probably some European stock that you cannot get here otherwise. Rock Auto says only 6 left in stock, so get them while you can. Those x treme vision have the cursed blue on the bulb which you do not want.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

OK. Thanks for that. But these are not what you ended up with, right?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

molly said:


> OK. Thanks for that. But these are not what you ended up with, right?


???
They are exactly what I ended up with. They are what I ordered, and have installed. Its just that when I did originally order I thought they were the reg 60 55 w. It was a pleasant surprise to see they were actually 67/60 w which I had seen elsewhere as off road bulbs for the x trail.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I see! I thought you had gotten better ones by mistake...I'll probably get those ones, then. Are the ones shown in the Powerbulb link just a different name/packaging for the same thing, so as to confuse people like moi?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As I say I got them unexpectedly and only after found out that is what I ordered. So yes I got better ones by mistake.

Don't hesitate get them.

Your powerbulb link has lots of headlight options, but I cannot see any advantage to ordering from them and if you get Phillips standards from them theirs are 60 55 w. they do have osram off road ones that are 100 90 w, but I do not know if those would be legal here or if the extra power required would be a problem for the existing wiring.


----------



## all_pr (May 8, 2012)

Definitely use mosquito repellant Off is cheap,it works extremely well and it last longer than other stuff that cost 10 times more.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

all_pr said:


> Definitely use mosquito repellant Off is cheap,it works extremely well and it last longer than other stuff that cost 10 times more.


I found this discussion and a test done by a guy using bug spray...  Think I won't be trying it myself!

Bug Spray "Trick" Vs. Headlight Lens Restoration Products


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Just an update!! About a month ago, before it got really cold, I used one of those Meguilar's Heavy Duty kits. All by hand but polishing done with drill. It really made a difference. Now we will see how long the finish lasts before having to redo it or touch it up. Still need to put in my new bulbs that Quad told me to get.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to know the kit does a good job. Now you just have to install those bulbs, which is admittedly a little trickier than it could be as you have to move a couple of things, but worth it. You will see!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

sometimes all that is needed to clear up your head light lenses are just good glass cleaner and paper towel, followed by a dollop of car wax to buff and shine up the plastic. Or you could go to your autoparts store and buy the head light lens restoring kit. I Youtubed various head light lens restore videos and to truly get your plastic lens in very like new condition, many recommend you use masking tape to surround your paint near the headlights to protect your paint and use a series of very fine sandpaper in steps to take off the oxidation . The final step is to buy a spray can of clear laquer spray and carefully spray a coat or two to seal it off . That way it lasts a much longer time. Also read that the insect spray only lasts a day or two before returning back to the oxidized look you had before and that the insect spray run off may drip onto your paint and ruin it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

here is the best Youtube video i have found on clearing up your oxidized headlights. This ChrisFix guy has a lot of good automotive videos He has one on how to clean up the rust, repaint and spray laquer your black steel winter rims that i will try out in the Spring when it is warmer out....here is the headlight lens restore video...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you actually read the thread you would have noted that the exact same video was posted on page 1 of it. And frankly, it is easier and better to remove the headlight assembly completely and do it indoors.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

not everybody has a place indoors to do this, or has the tools on hand needed and can be done on many different styles of vehicles that are maybe very difficult to remove the assembly. Just as easy to mask off and do it on a driveway and let the laquer spray fumes dissipate in the outside air. I usually like to do 2 or 3 other things such as vacuuming the interior or cleaning the windows, tidying up the interior, etc. Looks like i may be using this ChrisFix method as early as next week as the temp climbing to 10 celcius on Wednesday. Might be a repeat of an early Spring such as in 2016 when the flowers started to pop out of the ground around Feb. 18th ! (then it rained buckets for 2 months...)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well indoors (can be a garage) or out, I think for the X trail it would be easier to remove them and then do your wet sanding and sealing. Biggest reason though is to get them away from the elements or morning dew for the drying period. Not sure how long Mr Fixes plastic sealer takes to fully harden, but most of the kits say 24 hrs. And of course wind,dust and bugs could pose a problem. Also 10 degrees might be a bit on the low temp side, you may wish to wait for warmer weather-- or take them inside. If memory serves its only a couple of bolts per side, and disconnecting the bulbs, which is its own fun job... 
I have not done this on mine so far. As you say washing them and applying a bit of car wax does wonders.
What I am curious about though, is what is the difference in the plastic for the turn signals on the sides of the headlights. Those even after 10 years are perfectly clear. Even the fronts of the headlights are pretty good, its just the top on mine that are showing some yellowing.


----------



## drt1710 (Jan 15, 2017)

I can 100% vouch for the method in the video above, I used it on my last car. Took a while to do, but best to take your time with jobs like this, you get a better finish. I also changed stock bulbs to Philips X-Treme Vision bulbs, which advertise Up to 130% more light on the road in comparison to a standard headlight bulb and Up to 45m longer light beam. I definitely saw a difference with the new bulbs, not sure it was quite as advertised, but then again, I didn't measure it.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I tried a ceramic cook top cleaner today and it was super easy. I used a scrubbing sponge that I use for cleaning my stove top. I didn't scrub for very long. Wiped it off with a paper towel. Rinsed with a little water and that's it.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Great idea! I have a bunch of that around so will try that next. I have had good luck with what I mentioned but it is a bit time consuming!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I just compared Cerama Bryte ceramic cleaner to Mequiar's headlight cleaner. Same consistency, almost the same smell and the same colour other than a tiny bit of blue dye in the Meguiar's.
I believe they are nearly identical. I won't be buying Meguiar's any more.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Do Bamboo, your headlight lenses look very good. As i mentioned in my previous posts, i too used a stove top polisher/cleaner and got good results. Then i bought a $12-15 bottle of car wax and use that once a month or so. I have yet to finish them off with clear laquer spray only because my lenses look good enough with just a wax job.


----------

